# ~~Fat, Medium and Skinny Cylinders~~



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

how can the different size in diameter of the cylinders can affect the lifting/dropping of a vehicle????

Example with the same pump and same voltage, how wold they perform???

Fat vs Skinny
Fat vs Medium
Medium vs Skinny


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 29 2010, 08:14 PM~19453125
> *how can the different size in diameter of the cylinders can affect  the lifting/dropping of a vehicle????
> 
> Example with the same pump and same voltage, how wold they perform???
> ...


IM THINKING SKINNY CYLINDERS ARE FROM LIKE 6-8'S?? MABY 10'S?? AND LIKE 12-16'S MEDIUMS??? AND 18S AND UP BIGGER?? SO MABY THEY WONT BEND THE HIGHER YOU GO?? LESS TENSION??


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 29 2010, 10:19 PM~19453170
> *IM THINKING SKINNY CYLINDERS ARE FROM LIKE 6-8'S?? MABY 10'S?? AND LIKE 12-16'S MEDIUMS??? AND 18S AND UP BIGGER?? SO MABY THEY WONT BEND THE HIGHER YOU GO?? LESS TENSION??
> *


nop, I was talking about all of the cylinders being the same lenght.................


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 30 2010, 11:01 AM~19458365
> *nop, I was talking about all of the cylinders being the same lenght.................
> *



HEAVIER THE CAR,FATTER THE CYLINDER THEN?? FATTER MABY CAUSE YOUR GONNA BE HITTIN SWITCHES LIKE CRAZY?


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Fat cylinders are for more volume (older style pumps...)

Never used skinny, however I'd venture to guess they're more for high pressure pumps...


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 29 2010, 05:14 PM~19453125
> *how can the different size in diameter of the cylinders can affect  the lifting/dropping of a vehicle????
> 
> Example with the same pump and same voltage, how wold they perform???
> ...


the skinny cylinder will lift faster, but take more pressure to lift.

the bigger cylinder will lift easier taking less pressure to lift.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

they used to call 1.5" OD casings Midis, 1.625" were Fats, and 2" were super fats or torpedos. the OD doesnt really mean shit though, but the wall thicknesses were typically the same, and its easier to measure the moutside than the inside I suppose.. Skinnies are what I always called bike cylinders, or reverse flows were sometimes skinny like that.

Compairing them, you could run a #5 marzocchi to a pair of skinnies in a SLA front end off any voltage you wanted, and it would work, but a #11 gear would have trouble with anything under 72 volts.

any gear will lift a 'torpedo' in the front, so you might as well go with a big one on high voltage for plenty of speed.

For the rear, axle mounted cylinders, no point in using a big bore, use the smallest you can get away with (strength of the shaft being the only issue) and a 11 or 13 gear, depending on how much weight you have back there. With telescopic cylinders, you're just out of luck, your motors spinning itself into a frenzy, then all the sudden your bumper flings into the air when the smaller bore starts filling.

You see alot of people on here talking about pressure system vs volume system for hopping, and I really cant differentiate between the 2 unless your changing cylinder bore or placement.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 30 2010, 02:16 PM~19458470
> *Fat cylinders are for more volume (older style pumps...)
> 
> Never used skinny, however I'd venture to guess they're more for high pressure pumps...
> *


im running a single #11 to some showtime torpedoes, but only on 48v. if it was like 72 it would get up, but im L&P anyway...


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

I won't be hopping that's for sure, I have #8 Fenners with 36v front/back and a eq in the front...................


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 30 2010, 07:14 PM~19460874
> *I won't be hopping that's for sure, I have #8 Fenners with 36v front/back and a eq in the front...................
> *


you can use a fenner with a run down 12 volt battery and it will still lift with torpedo cylinders.



most guys with Pesco 280's have to run the torpedo (or similar cylinders) because the pump is such low pressure but has enough volume output.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 30 2010, 08:42 PM~19461082
> *you can use a fenner with a run down 12 volt battery and it will still lift with torpedo cylinders.
> most guys with Pesco 280's have to run the torpedo (or similar cylinders) because the pump is such low pressure but has enough volume output.
> *



WUZ UP FATTY







































:biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 30 2010, 07:44 PM~19461098
> *WUZ UP SEXY
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 30 2010, 08:45 PM~19461104
> *:wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 30 2010, 05:14 PM~19460874
> *I won't be hopping that's for sure, I have #8 Fenners with 36v front/back and a eq in the front...................
> *



I would run a #6 gear all the way around if you going with 36v. It will take the stress of the motors.

With the smaller diameter cylinder the car will lift faster.

You figure if you tap the switch, the amount of fluid comming out. It will take less to move a smaller diameter cylinder verse a bigger.

Back in the days I had a mini truck and ran skinnies all the way around and 4 pumps with #3 fenners with 2 banks of 4 batterys. That shit hit so hard, the guys on the streets didnt belive I didnt have #8 gears.

Even right now my Blazer has skinny cylinders all the way around with #6 gears and 4 batterys , it has plenty of power for lay and play.

Also when building the motors I left out the brake so I got max spin out of it. ( OldSchool stuff)


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 30 2010, 07:42 PM~19461082
> *you can use a fenner with a run down 12 volt battery and it will still lift with torpedo cylinders.
> most guys with Pesco 280's have to run the torpedo (or similar cylinders) because the pump is such low pressure but has enough volume output.
> *


something like this................


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 30 2010, 09:39 PM~19462707
> *
> With the smaller diameter cylinder the car will lift faster.
> 
> *


Only if the motor can turn the gear! Its weird to think about how different things would be if we had motors with colossal power. We'd be running double pump #16 Marzocchis off 24v to a pair of skinnies and hopping 70" :cheesy: The high velocities of low volume pumps is really unique to lowriding.


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 31 2010, 04:39 AM~19462707
> *I would run a #6 gear all the way around if you going with 36v.  It will take the stress of the motors.
> *


x2


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 31 2010, 12:15 AM~19464861
> *Only if the motor can turn the gear!  Its weird to think about how different things would be if we had motors with colossal power. We'd be running double pump #16 Marzocchis off 24v to a pair of skinnies and hopping 70"  :cheesy:  The high velocities of low volume pumps is really unique to lowriding.
> *



Back in the days a friend of mine was trying to build a hopper and got a # 12 fenner.

I never seen one before till then, he ran 8 batterys , the gear was so big that it would snap the chuck key after a few hits. Aftre that he just gave up on the hopper.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 31 2010, 10:03 AM~19466281
> *Back in the days a friend of mine was trying to build a hopper and got a # 12 fenner.
> 
> I never seen one before till then, he ran 8 batterys , the gear was so big that it would snap the chuck key after a few hits. Aftre that he just gave up on the hopper.
> *



I figured if the motors got stronger, that'd be out next weakest link. Of course anything can be made stronger, its just a question of whether anyone is willing to jump paradigms or not.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

anymore sugestions ..................................


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 30 2010, 08:42 PM~19461082
> *you can use a fenner with a run down 12 volt battery and it will still lift with torpedo cylinders.
> most guys with Pesco 280's have to run the torpedo (or similar cylinders) because the pump is such low pressure but has enough volume output.
> *


exactly, plus the nose of a cadillac with a v8 is pretty heavy and i like to think the torpedoes make up for that even at low voltage.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 31 2010, 12:03 PM~19466281
> *Back in the days a friend of mine was trying to build a hopper and got a # 12 fenner.
> 
> I never seen one before till then, he ran 8 batterys , the gear was so big that it would snap the chuck key after a few hits. Aftre that he just gave up on the hopper.
> *


yes my friend was running a super 16 pumphead and all it was was a supe key snapper. eventually the input shaft broke off in the key


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 4 2011, 05:23 PM~19502298
> *yes my friend was running a super 16 pumphead and all it was was a supe key snapper. eventually the input shaft broke off in the key
> *



I run a Super 16 in the back of my truck,on 24v. Lifts nice and quick. It wouldnt lift the front even 2".


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 31 2010, 02:56 PM~19468722
> *I figured if the motors got stronger, that'd be out next weakest link. Of course anything can be made stronger, its just a question of whether anyone is willing to jump paradigms or not.
> *


That being said, why are we still using the cheap, inferior, china made spline keys?? Is anyone stepping up to the plate to make something stronger??


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 5 2011, 01:19 AM~19507959
> *That being said, why are we still using the cheap, inferior, china made spline keys?? Is anyone stepping up to the plate to make something stronger??
> *


because the only people who would need them are people who'd want to be hopping big inches,


and its much easier to add lead blocks than to have a change in the way things are done.

Its not just the keys though, the motor shafts and gear shafts would need to be stronger too.

A whole new approach would have to be taken at the high performance setup.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

so those side ports on the previous page will work?????


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)




----------

